# I am a Westland Michigan furry going to Furry Connections North



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am a Westland Michigan Furry, I am going to Furry Connections North for my first time, and I am honestly hoping to meet some furs who live close by me, it would be lovely if you could share with me who you are, so I know I wont be the only one there


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 27, 2011)

you may see me there but i dont live close i live in canada LOL and well not to far into canada though but decent distance! btw did you just join?


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

I am indeed infact new, I joined yesterday but have been a furry for almost 14 years, and if we meet up at FCN I will give you a hug  lol


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 27, 2011)

PsiArrowmint said:


> I am indeed infact new, I joined yesterday but have been a furry for almost 14 years, and if we meet up at FCN I will give you a hug  lol


well then welcome to FAF lol and no hugs please im not open off the bat to em i have to get used to the people first lol im just that shy!


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol understandable and thank you ^^


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 27, 2011)

PsiArrowmint said:


> Lol understandable and thank you ^^


but hey question for you i need a room share and am wondering if you would be willing to help, im still unsure if i will be 100% BE GOING as i have to get a passport done  and will do the within 24 hours one which will cost me tons more cash but worth it i will know by 1st if ill be able to get the passport though.


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

I am sorry to say this but I would love to help you but I am not getting a room, I live to close to the con to get a room, I am very sorry but hey we can be roomless together :3 lol if you do go it will be my first con


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 27, 2011)

PsiArrowmint said:


> I am sorry to say this but I would love to help you but I am not getting a room, I live to close to the con to get a room, I am very sorry but hey we can be roomless together :3 lol if you do go it will be my first con


lol well i wont be going if i dont have a room lol id rather be close to the con for starters unless theres a hidden offer to staying over in there that i missed it then cool maybe i can lol


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sorry >.< I really wish I could help you out  I feel bad now lol


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 27, 2011)

PsiArrowmint said:


> I'm sorry >.< I really wish I could help you out  I feel bad now lol


naww don't be i didn't expect to much not everyone has the freedom or ability to  so its no big deal!


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks :3 I hope you can come then I at least sorta know someone who is going lol


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Mar 28, 2011)

PsiArrowmint said:


> Thanks :3 I hope you can come then I at least sorta know someone who is going lol


chances became very slim as i would have to wait for 2 years or a little longer before i could get someone to vouch and that for a rule seems like BS but i will try if i cant ill aim for next time.


----------

